# Shark vs Kayak - SA



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.news.com.au/national/woman-s ... 6325443107

Yikes!! Bit close to home for my liking. Very lucky guy!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeeeeeeees. This stuff scares the crap out of me. I use a shark shield but I'm not confident that it would deter a 6m great white, especially in hunting mode.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Bit close for me just getting use to sailing my new TI at Edithburgh and that just around the bend .( A bit) :shock: 
But did notice the Yum Yum Yellow on the Yak. Very lucky man.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, my boss just pointed out the article to me in today's paper.

I think I will be getting a bit of stirring at work today. (G'day shark bait, how's it going?....) :lol:

Interesting that when he bailed out the shark just continued playing with the kayak.

Where was his paddle? A sharp dong on the nose would have sent the message he wasn't a sharky-chew.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Bit of a media beat up, she didn't save anybody. If the shark wanted to eat him, it would not have had any problems doing so. Will accept that it is scary when it occurs but it looks like the shark treated it as a Lucky Craft Sammy 2000 :lol: ;-)


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

mudpat said:


> Bit of a media beat up, she didn't save anybody. If the shark wanted to eat him, it would not have had any problems doing so. Will accept that it is scary when it occurs but it looks like the shark treated it as a Lucky Craft Sammy 2000 :lol: ;-)


Agree about the media beat up on the rescue but "accept that it is scary when it occurs"?? Tongue in cheek understatement I'm hoping!! 6m fish that weighs as much as a car vs a 3m boat weighing around 120kg including the tasty human bit in the middle.... your a braver man than me, whatever was still saleable would be on ebay by now


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad nobody was hurt but gotta agree with mudpat it seems a bit of a beatup, obvious pretty serious when ol man sandpaper grabs you for a friendly chew though! Thats what happens when you buy a yak that looks like bubblegum lol! Had a laugh when I saw it was yum yum yellow too. While Im obviously not a marine biologist that bite mark doesn't look like a 6m sharks? They kinda come across as a pair of muppets too...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

They bite only 'Dagger brand' kayaks. Coincidental?

I checked all mine...all good.

K1


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

leftieant said:


> I also think it is a little coincidental that every shark sighting now is a 'Great White'. Personally I have my doubts as to people's ID skills.


I can't tell the difference between them all either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

If it was gnawing on my yak i don't reckon i'd be hanging around long enough for an accurate ID either!!

Teeth? Check
Gnawing on yak? Check
Teeth? Check
Brown stains? Check

WWSTYWD


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What kayak's better for a shark attack? Shit In, or Shit On Top?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The shark couldn't see the yellow when he went for it, I reckon he attacked a red patch.
Good on both of them for keeping a level head, some people just freeze and say eat me.
Bloody lucky he didn't realise it was a shark at first as I reckon you would fair shit yourself.
Murd would know the feeling, it has bitten a kayak in a similar spot to his croc attack.
Glad it wasn't a sit on top :shock:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Certainly a notorious area for big whites. I have been at nearby Tapley Shoals a couple years back in a mates stinkboat and been circled by a 5m plus (again confirmed by another boat). Got some happy snaps on the home computer I might dig out. That was unsettling enough in a 16ft boat!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > What kayak's better for a shark attack? Shit In, or Shit On Top?
> ...


For jaw exercises Gw's prefer a SI but for a good chew and teeth clean they like a SOT.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

One lucky fellow i would say....However with a set of teeth like his he could have bitten it back...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

:shock: A bit scary - and another score for Yum Yum Yellow and now Red !


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I reckon if he'd been on a SOT he'd have been SOL


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hey Patwah, put a few of these in your sig:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Yummy Yellow Yaks. :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's _clearly_ papaya


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> Yummy Yellow Yaks. :lol:


Is it just rumour they are confused by Yumm Yumm Yellow X 3 hulls? I hope so 

Trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > I also think it is a little coincidental that every shark sighting now is a 'Great White'. Personally I have my doubts as to people's ID skills.
> ...


http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_11935.htm

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets ... d-rays.pdf

http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/op/op001/index.php

http://www.cdu.edu.au/ser/documents/Fre ... nGuide.pdf

That should help, in a moment of terror! :lol: :lol: :lol:

What are you doing up at this hour Con?

Trevor


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks this story smells of BS?

If those marks are what a 6m great white leaves on a kayak then I am a purple wiggle. My cat has done more damage to my PA than that

Suggest old mate had one too many rum and cokes and bit the yak himself!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Squidley said:


> What kayak's better for a shark attack? Shit In, or Shit On Top?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

It was also on the new last night the dude was taller than his yak. it was a whitewater craft . no wonder the shark was playing with it. Easter egg size! give it a good shake and guess whats inside. :twisted:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

There is a reef break at the mouth of Dolphin Bay where an outcrop of rock sticks up near the surface - I suspect he was playing in the break there - hence the thought that he'd hit the rock. Its pretty fishy in that spot where the rock comes up from deep water - (but not as deep as suggested by the news ie 40m deep). I've sat in my Lanai casting SPs towards that rock/reef break and always got bites - mainly snook and tommies but would hold sweep and other rock fish too.


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

Great, all this yum yum yellow talk has now got me worried about my recent purchase of a tarpon 140 in mango (yellow with blood stains) thanks fellas.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

crag said:


> Great, all this yum yum yellow talk has now got me worried about my recent purchase of a tarpon 140 in mango (yellow with blood stains) thanks fellas.


You are still a lot safer in a high viz colour than something like lawn mower green where a boat is likely to take you out.
Sharks are the least of our worries on the water.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not convinced at all that the bite marks are for real in the yak, just does not look right, spacings of individual teeth and serration lengths look iffy to me. Good story though.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Look guys you do not need to worry about shark attacks if you follow this safety advice.
1/. Always carry a sharp knife.
2/. Always fish close to your kayak mate.

If a shark approaches, stab your mate in the femoral artery and make good your escape. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That, OldDood, has just ensured solo fishing for you - forever.

Trevor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> That, OldDood, has just ensured solo fishing for you - forever.


Not if his mate carries a longer knife, and gets his thrust in first Trev.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

WARNING: Contains swearing at end of clip (couldn't find one without)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I would like to know why all Great White sharks who attack either a craft or a person are all 6 metres long in the reports? There must be a pecking order within the shark fraternity whereby smaller GWS are prohibited from attacking anyone. Media beat up???...I think so. A 6 metre shark will sell papers more than a 2mt shark.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

simond11 said:


> I would like to know why all Great White sharks who attack either a craft or a person are all 6 metres long in the reports? There must be a pecking order within the shark fraternity whereby smaller GWS are prohibited from attacking anyone. Media beat up???...I think so. A 6 metre shark will sell papers more than a 2mt shark.


Simon, you are better equipped than anyone here to say it that looks like a GW bite and how big you think it would be going from the size.
The 6 metre thing is great, I think they are all trying to break the record, which I thought was 6.2.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Tonystott said:


> ONe shark to another: "I like to circle them a few times first, as they taste much better when they are empty"


Really? On a fishing forum you try to pass that joke off as your own? Really?


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

garyp said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this story smells of BS?
> 
> If those marks are what a 6m great white leaves on a kayak then I am a purple wiggle. My cat has done more damage to my PA than that
> 
> Suggest old mate had one too many rum and cokes and bit the yak himself!


i was thinking the same, may be 3m.... but no way 6m it would have crushed or bitten the yak in half.....

*****


----------



## MetalDon (Apr 11, 2012)

About to buy my first 'Yak', live in Port Lincoln...........sheeeesh!!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

MetalDon said:


> About to buy my first 'Yak', live in Port Lincoln...........sheeeesh!!!


As long as its not Yum Yum Yellow, you'll be fine ;-)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Don't Andy, Doom Irony will get him run down by a trawler  Get one of these Metaldon:




and go back to not thinking about them


----------



## MetalDon (Apr 11, 2012)

Digger said:


> MetalDon said:
> 
> 
> > About to buy my first 'Yak', live in Port Lincoln...........sheeeesh!!!
> ...


Nah....Tod reseviour but no fish in there


----------



## MetalDon (Apr 11, 2012)

solatree said:


> MetalDon said:
> 
> 
> > About to buy my first 'Yak', live in Port Lincoln...........sheeeesh!!!
> ...


Nah mate camo blue/white
http://www.rtmkayaks.com/products/fishing/tempo-angler


----------



## MetalDon (Apr 11, 2012)

Squidley said:


> Don't Andy, Doom Irony will get him run down by a trawler  Get one of these Metaldon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha....better start saving then!!!!! :-?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

simond11 said:


> I would like to know why all Great White sharks who attack either a craft or a person are all 6 metres long in the reports? There must be a pecking order within the shark fraternity whereby smaller GWS are prohibited from attacking anyone. Media beat up???...I think so. A 6 metre shark will sell papers more than a 2mt shark.


Just like all crocs are 4m+!


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I think the only way to settle this is to send Murd out there with his yak and his .306

I may be wrong, but isn't Murd the only trustworthy member who has had his yack gnawed on by a prehistoric creature with lots of teeth and a tail?

So I'm thinking, we ship Murd off to this spot with his yak newly sprayed in YYY. Also, STYW has to give up his skivvy for the experiment and let Murd wear it for extra attraction. Murd then floats around until this beast shows up, lets him have a chew and then we can compare the bite marks to the previous ones on Murds yak and determine 1) the true length of the creature 2) whether it is in fact a shark or a crocodile

Who's in?

I'll drive!

PS if the shark doesnt show, we could get the bloke in the photo to chew on the front of the yak - all in the name of science! This is definatly one for Mythbusters


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

lets see a 2m kayak means its going to dart back and forth tracking like a bitch, paddles splashing with every stroke even more so if he was trying catch waves like it was suggested.

Thats sounds like the worlds greatest surface popper to me where can I get one 

dont be scared of sharks no one has ever been eaten out of a kayak by a shark, if you bit into a giant piece of tupperware you go this tastes like shit and spit it out too


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Finally some common sense "no one has ever been eaten out of a kayak" I always say I am safer on the water in a yak than driving my car with B Double trucks driven by tired drivers. So get out and live and have fun. Beats the hell out of dying on the couch :lol:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> no one has ever been eaten out of a kayak by a shark


Not true.

http://sharkattacksurvivors.com/shark_a ... php?t=1149

But the odds are pretty damn slim.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

garyp said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> > no one has ever been eaten out of a kayak by a shark
> ...


That happened in 1989 before the treaty was signed.


----------

